# West Suburbs of Chicago - Subs needed



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

We are looking for subcontractors either solo or companies for work in Naperville, Lisle, Woodridge, Darien and Plainfield. Routes are very tight, pay is start to finish, all work is commercial, and we go out at one inch pulling long hours. Please fill out the form below and fax back to 630-829-2595. 

As with all of our subs we make this a friendly place, we normally all hang out before and after events. Feel free to use my heated shop anytime you like, we normally all help each fix what ever they need. Please direct all questions to (630) 851-8829, I will not be answering questions about pay on this site (there are too many subjective variables and everyone likes to argue  ) 

Loaders and trucks needed. 

Hope to hear from you soon ! 

Eric 
Elite Snowplowing


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

do i have to fill one out cutie pie!
bump


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;612322 said:


> do i have to fill one out cutie pie!
> bump


Yes you must fill one out or if I see you plowing at Kohl's I will have your truck crushed and melted :salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Can i fill one out? I can be on the "Holy crap we have alot snow" team!




Thanks, Tim:waving:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

tls22;612354 said:


> Can i fill one out? I can be on the "Holy crap we have alot snow" team!
> 
> Thanks, Tim:waving:


Do, it. You never know BNC and I driven all over to plow snow


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Vaughn Schultz;612359 said:


> Do, it. You never know BNC and I driven all over to plow snow


Yeah i have seen the pictures, and you shared the stories about Colorado trip to me. That had to be a great trip. I will fill one out, or perhaps if im in the area in march i will drive a truck for you. Weather permitting that is!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

tls22;612361 said:


> Yeah i have seen the pictures, and you shared the stories about Colorado trip to me. That had to be a great trip. I will fill one out, or perhaps if im in the area in march i will drive a truck for you. Weather permitting that is!


sounds good


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

tls22;612361 said:


> Yeah i have seen the pictures, and you shared the stories about Colorado trip to me. That had to be a great trip. I will fill one out, or perhaps if im in the area in march i will drive a truck for you. Weather permitting that is!


...Don't forget the beer


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I emailed you an application. please give me a call at 630 615 1185, thanks Steve


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Steve 455;613078 said:


> I emailed you an application. please give me a call at 630 615 1185, thanks Steve


Thanks alot


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

blade gettin put on nov 5th


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;613765 said:


> blade gettin put on nov 5th


at least you have a really plow and truck this year, now I wont have to go and push back your piles


----------



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

Do I have to fill one out?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm sorry i dont have an 11ft ploe hashaha


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

best company too work for! we work hard but we party harder!


----------



## PRO-1 LB (Oct 29, 2008)

My extent of experience is a plow on a FarmAll and a half mile country driveway. I run an exterior remodeling business and I'm looking to jump on with someone for this winter. Is my lack of experience going to shoot me in the foot on this one?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

PRO-1 LB;618975 said:


> My extent of experience is a plow on a FarmAll and a half mile country driveway. I run an exterior remodeling business and I'm looking to jump on with someone for this winter. Is my lack of experience going to shoot me in the foot on this one?


im sure they will give you all the advice you need


----------

